#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Китайский >  > > >  >  >  Китайский для начинающих (новая группа)

## Крэзиёгин

Друзья!

Завтра, 11 февраля, состоится первое занятие новой группы китайского языка.
Начало в 18.30.
Расписание дальнейших занятий будет установлено по согласованию с учащимися.
Преподаватель Дэн Вэйфень.
Адрес: Автозаводская ул, 2, 
вход со двора,
зеленая дверь слева от подъезда №3.
Как пройти от М. "Автозаводская":
http://astrol.ru/map.htm

Тел. для спавок:
(095) 392-7606
      710-1007

----------

